# Liquid latex vs. carpet latex



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

I've noticed some prop builders are using carpet latex for their props...is this the same stuff as liquid latex that is sold for mold making? If it is I know I won't be ordering my gallon of latex from Douglas and Sturgess this year. It's $19.50 a gallon which is a great price but they add a handling fee of $5.00 and the shipping is $18.50!!. I saw a price quoted for carpet latex as $8.00 a gallon at Lowe's. If this stuff is the same, it would be soooo much cheaper!

I don't suffer from insanity but enjoy every minute of it - Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

Blackwidow, i posted this same question a couple of weeks ago and no one responded. I assume the ones that read it did not know the answer. However, i have seen in a few prop plans that used latex that it is possible to use carpet latex. I just made one of the prop hands and used the liquid latex but it cost me 12.50 for a quart at the local craft store. I think since i am inexperienced with latex anyway i may just get some carpet latex and give it a try. what's the worse that could happen - it not turn out

Life is full of choices - if you don't like your life - make better choices


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I have never used carpet latex,all of my props are made with liquid latex and expanding foam smeared and formed into organs just as it starts to dry.You can get a gallon on Halloween Plus for about $30-$35 b4 shipping.

rod spain


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

jcarpenter2,
let us know how the carpet latex turns out. 

-fly

Check out my props here


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

I'd be interesting in seeing how that turns out too. That would be awesome to get latex from Home Depot or Lowes.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thedarktomb_
> 
> I'd be interesting in seeing how that turns out too. That would be awesome to get latex from Home Depot or Lowes.
> 
> ...


It sure would! I love finding CHEAP ways of doing things!

I don't suffer from insanity but enjoy every minute of it - Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

What is carpet latex used for?

Michael Ball

The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Here's a huge difference between the two. Carpet Latex Glue takes for ever to dry. It took my Freddy head and my Big Lots skelton days of hanging in the sun to dry. If you can't put the prop out in the sun it will take weeks.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

If you have time o spend, it may be worth the 30 bucks you save.

Michael Ball

The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.


----------



## blackwidow (Jun 13, 2004)

Ughhh...I guess I'll stick to liquid latex.
Thanks for the info Madmax, I'm glad you told me about the drying time. I usually wait till one coat dries a little before putting on more but using the carpet latex would just take TOO long to dry.
BTW, the best price I have found for latex is at Douglas and Sturgess but they kill you with the shipping and handling.
I got a quote from Alpine Import for Mold Builder latex $36.99 a gallon and they only charge $7.80 for shipping. 
I'll check the shipping on Halloween Plus and see if I can do better there. (Thanks Rod)
Crazy - I think the carpet latex is applied to the back of carpet or rugs to keep them from slipping...not sure though...someone correct me if I'm wrong 


I don't suffer from insanity but enjoy every minute of it - Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I was at Home Depot last night and couldn't find anything marked Carpet latex.I asked the manager of the dept. and he said he hadn't heard of it either.I googled it and found out what it's used for,but can somebody give me a brand name or better description of what to ask for?

Ask not for whom the bell tolls......


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

It's probably called carpet glue. Look in the carpet dept by the carpet tools.

I got mine from Lowes and it came in a gal jug, like a bleach jug and the glue was yellow.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Madmax, besides the drying time, does the carpet Latex/glue generally work the same? Is the consistency the same?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Empress, i'm to cheap to buy the real latex, so I don't know. On second thought, i'm not cheap (i spend anywhere from a thousand to 1,500 each year)but I usually take the cheapest route because my haunt grows (almost doubles) every year.

The glue is sticky for days but the sun will dry it out. When it dries it looks like dead skin, or thin pieces of meat. 

It's a mess to work with because it'll stick to your hands, so wear gloves. I usually pour it in a pie pan and soak the paper towels in it and then aply it to my prop. Then I rub a stain soaked rag over that.


It's only 8 dollars for a gallon, so it's worth that to try it out.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

What about using it in Spiderwebbing? Taking fake cobwebs, dipping it in the latex/glue and applying it to your prop. If it's that sticky, will it work with the fake cobwebs?

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

If you can handle the long drying time I don't see why it wouldn't.
I think latex paint would work just as well. Pour some in a bowl, mix some starch, flour, baking power or whitting powder (you can get it any store that sells paint it's made for latex paint) to thicken it up and dip your webs in it. The flour and baking powder might draw bugs if it's outside. Thicken it about as thich as white country gravy.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Madmax, 
Ever think about writing a book called, "How to Haunt your Home on a Dime?" You have so many tricks and shortcuts...it's amazing. Thanks for that. You've saved me money and showed me that there's more than one way to skin a cat.

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------

